# [Fri 9th Dec 2011] OFFLINE ROCKABILLY RUMBLE with The Silver Brazilians - FREE! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Nov 27, 2011)

Club starts: 9pm
Band onstage: 11:30pm
DJs till - 2:30am
FREE ALL NIGHT!

There's a rock'n'roll party going down in Brixton, with the 'surfabilly Clash,' the SILVER BRAZILIANS playing live, plus DJs spinning big time party tunes, plus original videos, street photo slideshows and more.

*LIVE ONSTAGE:*

THE SILVER BRAZILIANS
They've already stormed Europe with dates in Germany and Sweden and have supported the likes of The Godfathers, The Jim Jones Revue, The Blockheads and Wilko Johnson - and now they’re back at The Offline Club in Brixton!



Since their debut supporting The Charlatans in the summer of 2007 they’ve headlined the Strummerville Foundation for New Music event in Hollywood California, released three E.P’s and had their song Kate Winslet deemed 'Coolest song in the world' by Springsteen guitarist and Sopranos star Little Steven Van Zandt on his New York radio show Little Steven’s Underground Garage.

'Like early Dr Feelgood' (u75)
'A surfabilly Clash...'(NME)
'Rocking 50's rhythms with 60's beat sensibilities...' (Shindig!)
'A lovely cracking little band' (Andrew Loog Oldham)
'Shades of Lennon's amphetamine loaded Hamburg period' (The Boiler Room)

DJs
We'll also have a full crew of hard-drinking Offline regulars throwing down a top selection of tunes, including:

*EDITOR (urban75)*
Expect an ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills & Liberace in a floor stomping party package.

*NIPSLA (Falling over studios)*
Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

*ASTRID ACTIONETTE (The Actionettes)*
A glorious celebration of 50s, 60s, Motown and obscure dance tunes from the Actionettes' very own Glamour Queen of Vintage Vinyl.

*BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul)*
More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats.

MULTIMEDIA
Videos and photo slideshows of street photography, random amusements and weird shizzle from the internet.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2011)

This is tonight. And I have *sleigh bells*.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2011)

Band onstage around 11pm. Nipsla, Bluestreak, me and Astrid on the decks.
If you like Dr Feelgood you'll *love* this band!


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh nice poster. Glad someone else has the taste to raid the Hatch Print archives.


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Oh nice poster. Glad someone else has the taste to raid the Hatch Print archives.


I have to say I've never heard of Hatch Print, but now I've looked them up I'm liking the cut of their jib


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 10, 2011)

editor said:


> I have to say I've never heard of Hatch Print, but now I've looked them up I'm liking the cut of their jib



Famous old Nashville print house that also did some Muscle Shoals stuff back in the day. Great site for ideas for retro posters.


----------

